# Detector Wifi



## yango (Dic 26, 2005)

Hola:

Mis conocimientos de física y electrónica no son muy amplios.
Estoy intentando montar un pequeño circuito para detectar ondas a 2.4 Ghz (me interesa detectar la presencia de redes wifi).

Me han comentado que necesitaré montar un circuito LCR con una resonancia de 2.4 Ghz. La primera duda que me asalta es si debo conectar el led en el lugar de led1 o de led2. En led1 tengo un filtro pasa altos (formado por la bobina y el condensador) pero según mis cálculos ahí obtendré diferencia de potencial=0 cuando f=2.4Ghz. 

Ahí dejo el esquema del circuito a ver que os parece. Repito que no tengo conocimientos amplios ni de electrónica ni de física así que estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia de mejora del circuito.


----------



## joeblack (Jul 13, 2007)

hola espero pueda contactarme por mail lo mas pronto posible quisiera platicar de algunas cosas de configuracion de los AP`s linksys WAP54G y todo es sistemita que usted me propuso en este link "http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-15993484--antena-direccional-9dbi-para-linksys-senao-cisco--_JM" mi contacto en mercado libre es joeblack2040 espero me pueda ayudar y si me puede ayudar por mesenger mucho mejor se lo voy a agradecer solo son unas cuestiones tecnicas antes de adquirir el equipo porque si estoy dispuesto a comprarlo como le dije en la pagina de mercado libre. le agradesco su atensión y tiempo mi mail es joeblack2040@hotmail.com aqui le dejo el diagrama de lo que quiero hacer espero sea claro pero si no espero contactarlo pronto muchas gracias.


----------

